# Bird study!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I had some bird people kind enough to donate some of their photos for me to get back into the art thing.. I really fell out of it. Josie has been helping me get back into it and I am so happy 

Bob bought me a tablet but I was afraid to work with it. Its great! but I hate the sensitive touch pen, I'd rather change it manually but I am still getting used to it. First time I have used corel as well. Not too bad!

Original photo. Rosie


















Thank you for looking. Comments, suggestions welcome.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow you did a wonderful job,its beautiful, no suggestions here except keep up the good work.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks so much pat


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Amazing, I wish I had that kind of talent. Then my stick-men might actually look like stick-men...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!! Thanks so much shattered


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

wow! looks great Jess, is this a like past time/hobby, or do you ever do it with paint and canvas?

keep it up, it's really good!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

That is very well done, I'm jealous even tho I can draw myself.
Here's something I have drawn but to add colour i would ruin it completely, I'm strickly pencil or pen medium...that's it! lol


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

xr8dride said:


> That is very well done, I'm jealous even tho I can draw myself.
> Here's something I have drawn but to add colour i would ruin it completely, I'm strickly pencil or pen medium...that's it! lol


You are a lot better than I am 

}(<)0>


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy cow thats a nice parrot!!! I dont have the experience with pen.. I really really wish i did.

Ya jim, I usually work with paints and canvas so this 'computer painting' is new to me.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, and feel free to use it. I'd really like to see how it would look in color.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh gosh I could try for you if you'd like  Just gotta get my photo shop reinstalled


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I meant for yourself, as practice


----------

